# 2008 23Rs For Sale - $ 14,900.00 - Maryland



## Irish Camper (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello! We are selling our 2008 Outback 23rs. Unfortunately, we haven't had as much time to use this wonderful Outback as we had hoped. The camper is in great shape and I am including the hitch and sway bars as well. We live near Annapolis, Maryland. I will be posting some pictures in the next few days. Thanks!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Irish Camper said:


> Hello! We are selling our 2008 Outback 23rs. Unfortunately, *we haven't as much time* to use this wonderful Outback as we had hoped. The camper is in great shape and I am including the hitch and sway bars as well. We live near Annapolis, Maryland. I will be posting some pictures in the next few days. Thanks!


Selling!!







You can always wait until after the rally at Northeast Rally this year!!

Best of Luck selling you Outback...


----------



## Irish Camper (Jun 9, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Hello! We are selling our 2008 Outback 23rs. Unfortunately, *we haven't as much time* to use this wonderful Outback as we had hoped. The camper is in great shape and I am including the hitch and sway bars as well. We live near Annapolis, Maryland. I will be posting some pictures in the next few days. Thanks!


Selling!!







You can always wait until after the rally at Northeast Rally this year!!

Best of Luck selling you Outback...
[/quote]

Thanks for the nice note! We have two little ones with hefty sports schedules and just have not found enough time in our schedules to justify keeping the camper. We definitely plan to be Outbackers again when time permits! Have a great summer and I hope you enjoy the Rally!


----------



## beachitmom (Jun 1, 2010)

Irish Camper said:


> Hello! We are selling our 2008 Outback 23rs. Unfortunately, we haven't had as much time to use this wonderful Outback as we had hoped. The camper is in great shape and I am including the hitch and sway bars as well. We live near Annapolis, Maryland. I will be posting some pictures in the next few days. Thanks!


Hi we are looking for a 21rs or 23rs. We live in NJ not too far away. 
Is your camper still for sale? We will be in Maryland from June 8-13 at Frontier Town with our pop-up and no AC. (AHHH)
Thanks


----------

